# Painting Economy Socks



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

You guys are killing me, or at least making me poor. I couldn't resist ordering some Northwind economy snow socks from Cabelas today when I was getting a case of shells. They were on sale, by the way. Got half a dozen heads, they were back-ordered on snow heads so I got Canadas and will paint them white with pink bill, then pull off a piece of tape to reveal black for eyes.

My question now is, just how in-depth do you think I should get in painting these socks? Just an x with flat black on the tail? Or do I make and use a stencil and put more detail in them? Since there are only 50 of them, I could probably make myself do something a little more sophisiticated, if you think its worth it.

I also bought a dozen Carrylite economy shells. Again, you are a bad influence.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Make a stencil out of plywood thats what I did.Make sure you grommit them or they will rip the 1st windy day.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Do I need to grommet both the top and bottom holes? I didn't know they required modification, although I do recall seeing some Canada windsocks with the stake just poked through the Tyvek.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I got a stencil and they turned out great.

I bought one from Jim Jones. and then I made one with the X. I painted about 2/3 with just the x and the rest with more feather detail. I used primer grey and flat black mix with the jim jones stencil...they look great. If you look in my photo gallery you can see some of them.....over the weekend I will post some more pics of just the decoys....I am in the process of painting some blues. I will post some whites and blues that I painted.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I made a stencil out of cardboard last year, worked pretty good cause I just used a knife to cut the pattern out


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Yes you have to grommit both holes.If you dont at least duct tape them and they will last a season or two.I dont buy windsocks unless they have the grommit through the band then they will last forever.PS silosocks are way better


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we used a 1/8" steel plate and a plasma cutter to make our stencil. we tried cardboard but with a lot of paint the carboard got soft and was hard to deal with.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Tom here is a couple of my dec's that I painted up. The snow on the right was just a base of primer grey the hit it with flat black in a couple of area's.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=3531

Chuck


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice job Chuck, are the snows supposed to be juveniles? That is more detail than I've seen, will have to try and get at least more creative than a freehand X I guess.

Also been reading threads about grommets, and converting stakes to fiberglass or steel. Darn there's no end to this stuff!


----------

